# Atari



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, this may be a way off the wall question in this day and age, but is there any way to hook up an Atari 2600 to a new age tv?! God pac man on a 52 would be swell!


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow talk about going back man the 2600 sure does bring back some memories.................Oh yeah to your question. This is the easiest way to connect it to a newer TV take the rca plug and connect it to a RCA to F adapter (*Model:*278-255) which can be found at Radio Shack if you don't still have the TV/Game switchbox.









RCA to F adapter (*Model:*278-255)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW! An Atari? I'm going up to my moms house tomorrow to dig mine out. Hopefully i still have Barnstormers that was one of my favorites.:T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yep, it would go into the Ariel socket of the TV being used...


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ares, THANKS A BUNCH!

Guess I'm not the only looney one that things 52" ms. pac man be great lol. I don't know why but all of a sudden I just have a massive hankering to play some 2600!


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

I usually hook up my Sega Master system over the holidays for some Double Dragon, Afterburner and R-type aciton.
Not quite as old as the Atari, but still pretty awesome.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

What about using the emulators available? 360 and PS3 both have options for that, or you can get crazy and hook up a computer running MAME as long as you purchase the ROM you are legal.


----------

